# These guys like to use the same field you are in



## fox412

Have not been on here in a while but thought I would give you guys a heads up. Hunting around Grace City. 4 young guys came and started to set up in the field about 250 yards away. Drove over to them and asked if they had seen my truck. One said I thought you were a combine. Got a lot of attitude and they refused to leave. I believe one of them said "I am sorry it has to be this way". Just to let folks know I was hunting with a couple of farmers this will probably get some more land posted. Thanks guys for your total lack of ethics you just ruined it for other guys.


----------



## blhunter3

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nd3

Happens. Personally I think all land should be posted. That way the owner knows who's on the property and would put an end to people doubling up like this. Its getting to the point of either leasing or owning land to hunt.


----------



## fox412

Nd3 your right it does happen. I never should though, and it will never be me doing it, even to these guys, because we make sure we have at least one back up plan. *This is the highest level of bullcrappery that one hunter can perpetrate on another. We cannot in any way give them the benefit of the doubt of ignorance or any other excuse.* I am sure they didn't have another field to hunt. I am pretty sure they didn't since one made the statement that they never saw me looking at the field the night before. I guess they found that field and watched it until the birds went back to roost. What they don't know is that we had scouted it for a week as well as the morning before. They were not local to the area, mistaking my pickup for a combine. These guys need to learn the 6Ps in life. Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## NoDak1988

Seems like an unfortunate situation really. But like Nd3 said it happens, pretty much to everyone. If it wasn't posted than not much anyone can do. Throwing it up in a forum like this seems excessive in my opinion.


----------



## fox412

You are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that. However, I disagree. I feel people who are so unethical that they would do this need to be shared with the community that they affect. This way those who do field hunt like we do who have seen this post will know that if they see this truck looking at the same field they will know that there is a high chance that they will have to share that field with these guys even if you are there earlier.


----------



## the professor

fox412 said:


> *This is the highest level of bullcrappery that one hunter can perpetrate on another. *


While it sucks that you had to share a field, sharing a field is far from the highest level of bullcrappery. waterfowl hunters do way worse to each other when it comes to field hunting. Fake posted signs, blocking approaches all night, lying about permission, shadow scouting, talking **** about other guys to farmers, ditch pigging when they get beat to a field, busting a roost when they get beat to a field, slashed tires, reporting guys for over possession limits, etc.

You had another spread 250 yards from you. It happens, it sucks, move on.


----------



## Buck25

the professor said:


> fox412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the highest level of bullcrappery that one hunter can perpetrate on another. *
> 
> 
> 
> While it sucks that you had to share a field, sharing a field is far from the highest level of bullcrappery. waterfowl hunters do way worse to each other when it comes to field hunting. Fake posted signs, blocking approaches all night, lying about permission, shadow scouting, talking &$#* about other guys to farmers, ditch pigging when they get beat to a field, busting a roost when they get beat to a field, slashed tires, reporting guys for over possession limits, etc.
> 
> You had another spread 250 yards from you. It happens, it sucks, move on.
Click to expand...

Professor would you set up 250 yards from someone? This post sure makes it seem like you would. Also makes it seem to all the guys who read through this post that it is ok. 
Thats what these guys want when they pull their BS is for other hunters to just forget about it. Well if they don't just forget about it maybe it wont happen again.


----------



## fox412

Thank you Buck. 
When did "it happens" become an excuse? It isn't one nor should it ever be, and if one thinks that it is an excuse seems like someone who would do such a thing. In some regards professor you are correct there are a lot of other terrible things that people who lack ethic can do. Those which are done with malice are most wrong and fall into that highest level of bullcrappery that I spoke of in an earlier post.


----------



## NoDak1988

Fox I agree that "it happens" should never be an excuse, but what you don't understand is that they did nothing wrong (illegal that is). What you are doing here by posting pics of the license plate and vehicle is technically harassment and therefore is illegal. Furthermore, you could have done more to protect your Field like post it (if you were hunting with the land owner as you say) or watch it the night before to address any conflicts with any other hunters. At the end of the day, I do sympathize with you. The situation you were put in sucks. That being said, I think you are going way over the top by posting these pics and I truly believe you are harassing these guys because they are not here to defend themselves or tell their side of the story.


----------



## fox412

Oh well I guess we will have to agree to disagree. I didn't say I was hunting with the land owner. Just a couple of other guys that farm in the area.


----------



## jac

In my opinion whoever is moderating this forum should removed at least the picture of the license plate. What was done is wrong. did you offer to join forces and hunt together? That could have solved everything! Be the bigger person and remove the picture, it just as unethical as what they did to you. I'm sure you wouldn't want your plates posted online. This situation happens all the time you can't let one day ruin the season. Watch out myself and all the nonresidents are coming!!


----------



## blhunter3

Why is that wrong? If I catch people doing things like that, I let landowners know with pictures and cell numbers. Some people need to learn that their actions have consequences. They were coddled to much as kids and need to learn that life is tough and that there is a right and a wrong. They were in the wrong and will now have to pay the price.


----------



## Air assault

Posting land doesn't solve this in my opinion. It comes down to ethics, and being the better person to realize you got beat to the field. I'm a Non- Res, and have hunted north Dakota once. I've saw this stuff happen, and its more than likely not going to change. At the same time my home state you need permission... But I've still had multiple guys come into the same fields and set up, so posting land doesn't solve it. It might not happen as often, but there is still going to be that guy that says he got permission 3 months earlier and thinks he doesn't ever need to talk to the land owner again until next year.


----------



## Brendan.Christenson

Fox, sounds like an unfortunate situation, but it does happen. It's happened to me numerous times, but you deal with it and move on. What those guys did was not ethical, but what you are doing here is wrong on a whole different level that could become a legal issue. If the owner of this truck happens to see this and contacts an attorney, you are going to have your hands full. To complicate matters, let's say the owner of this truck owns a business, and wants to pursue personal losses. For your own sake i would probably take the pictures of the truck down (scribbling the last 3 digits of the license plate out isn't going to do it in a courtroom, the truck has some very distinguishable aftermarket parts on it).

It sounds to me like both parties could probably take a lesson from the 6 P's in life. Who scouts a field for a week straight, and doesn't lock it down the night before, especially the night before season opener? Had you been scouting the field the night before like everyone else was, you probably could have just told those guys I'm hunting here tomorrow morning so move along, and no one would have gotten their feelings hurt.

Just my two cents... Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Buck25

reading through this, i get the sense that half the people on here would do it.

"it happens" I mean what are you going to do if you get beat to your field and you don't have a back up plan? What will all the facebook waterfowl heroes think if you don't have a glory shot up by 10 am on opener?

IT HAPPENS!

i'm not here to get into the legal issues of what fox has done. I am specifically concerned by the fact that all the hunting heroes on here are just accepting it as "it happens". I get that folks, I think we all understand that "it happens". The point is a lot of people read through this forum and you guys are making it sound like it is an acceptable practice.

Again i realize that it happens, and yes you should move on with life when it does. But when it does happen the persons that did it are a$$holes. Lets be clear about that.


----------



## fox412

Well there seems to be some question to the legality of posting the pictures. I contacted a friend of mine that practices law. Taking pictures in an open area isn't illegal. Neither is posting the them, plates or not. Plates are property of the state and put out for public viewing. It would be illegal if I had gone onto their property to do it. He stated if I am telling the truth they have no legal leg to stand on. If they were to sue they would have to prove that I am lying and prove that I have harmed them in some way. However, I will remove the picture with the plates but nothing more.

I am glad that those who angry that I am calling out those for doing what is wrong. All it does is continue to drive the views upwards. You can blame me all you want for this issue. I am giving other hunters a heads up nothing more. You can take this however you please. It sounds as if some of you are accepting of poor ethics afield, and perhaps practice them. I guess that is your choice, it isn't mine.

This will be my last comment to this post. If administration wants to delete it that ok with me it is their site. Good hunting to all. I hope that you can do it in a way that when you look back on your experiences afield that you can look back and know that you did it in a way that would make you and yours proud of the way that you treated your quarry and others while you did it.


----------



## jkangas

Most people don't know this but you can actually call them in. There is a law that protects hunters against this. It's called "Impeding on a legal hunt" or something along those lines. I actually talked to a GW about it once and they can get a fine for it


----------



## prairie hunter

More than once I have hunted in a posted field where the landowner has let more than one party in.

More than once have I called or stopped by and asked to hunt and received the response - sure, but you are not the first to ask today.

So assuming all landowners will allow one group per morning is a big assumption.

I have also hunted with landowners (different guys, different counties, different seasons) - where trucks have come into the field when we were setting up. The field was posted, the guy we were with owned the land. In one case the landowner said he let them in the night before ... the field was a section and a half so there was plenty of room.


----------



## NoDak1988

Yeah that's what's spinning my head was that it's not posted and they were 250 yds away? That's 2 1/2 football fields away! Hey fox I plan on hunting this weekend so give me a 20 mile radius of where you'll be so I don't end up ruining your hunt and become forum famous!


----------



## the professor

Buck25 said:


> Professor would you set up 250 yards from someone? This post sure makes it seem like you would. Also makes it seem to all the guys who read through this post that it is ok.
> Thats what these guys want when they pull their BS is for other hunters to just forget about it. Well if they don't just forget about it maybe it wont happen again.


250 yards? Sure, depending on the situation, especially if there was a hill between us and I didn't downwind the other party. I would try talking to the other party first. It's very rare that I get beat to spots any more though, and if I do, I tend to have a back up, or know the guys that beat me. More than likely I'll double check who they got permission from and move on. Maybe I'll just end up scouting or pass shooting somewhere. Maybe I'll just watch the other guys and if they limit out right away, I'll set up mid day. Every scenario is different and unique. 
I've been in a field on opener where 4 different groups set up. It sucked; but We all shot birds. I've hunted 20 acre sloughs with 4 or 5 groups of hunters on them again, it sucked, but all had permission. It is what it is. Would I like it if somebody showed up and set up 100 yards downwind of me? Nope. I wouldn't do that to anybody else either, but if they had permission, and thought they were right, who am I to tell them any different? And going back to the farmer in most cases is a lose-lose scenario for everybody. 
You can't force your ethics on somebody else. All you can do is try to explain your point of view and hope that sometime down the road those guys will reconsider their actions and move on next time. Maybe those guys thought they were giving you a significant berth by setting up 250 yards away. maybe they came from an area where public land pressure is heavy and they were just glad there wasn't already 30 guys there. what if there was an adjacent field they had permission for and set up 50 yards away? Would that be worse? better? the same? I'd really hate to see how you'd react setting up on public land in central minnesota...if you think 250 yards is bad, try having groups within 50-60 yards on either side of you and directly across from you. Now that is a sh!t show. I'm not here to defend anybody or argue that they were right or wrong, I'm simply providing opposing viewpoints. Sometimes waterfowlers are their own worst enemies.


----------



## Buck25

Professor - I agree that it is very dependent on conditions and you could set up 250 yards from someone if it was on the other side of a hill and you were not down winding the other person.

x2 on not getting the farmer involved. Makes us all look like a bunch of cry baby morons when you make the farmer a referee


----------



## Buck25

I'm not trying to get into nit picky arguments about what conditions are right for you set up in a field and justify that what you did was ok. I'm also not saying we should crucify the guys in the red truck, or even say who's right or wrong in this specific case.

I just know a lot of people read through these threads. And wanted to make the point that in general it is pretty low to go set up right next to some other hunters then when they come over and talk to you to basically start a pissin match with them. Basically if you wouldn't want other hunters to do that to you, then don't do it.


----------



## Buck25

NoDak1988 said:


> Yeah that's what's spinning my head was that it's not posted and they were 250 yds away? That's 2 1/2 football fields away! Hey fox I plan on hunting this weekend so give me a 20 mile radius of where you'll be so I don't end up ruining your hunt and become forum famous!


next time you find a hot feed give me a shout. Il come setup 250 yards down wind of u. Since its nbd to set up 250 yards away.


----------



## nodakgreen

Okay here's the deal there are a ton of people that hunt fields these days. I have been beat and have beat people to fields. I have had people lie about permission, even last weekend we beat a group that claimed the land was posted and tried to kick us out. If you get beat to the field do the right thing and talk to the group who beat you first to see if they mind you setting up in another part of the field if it's big enough to handle multiple groups. In no way should anyone be within a quarter mile from another group, I actually believe its against the law to setup closer than that. Most groups will be okay with it if the field is large enough and many will offer to group up if there's not too many people. We have too many guys who will mess up everyone's hunt by shooting the roost if they get beat, setting up too close, or not communicating with other groups. IMO the field has to be quite large to hunt multiple groups and quite honestly I don't think anymore than one group should hunt a field unless its a 1/2 section or larger. ALWAYS have a backup plan, when I beat someone to a field I ALWAYS offer them my backup field to them, give them the pin and let them know I am not sending them on a wild goose chase. Be respectful to other hunters and they will be respectful back unlike the college kid who wanted to fight us when we beat him to the field last Sunday lol, not too mention he was from MN haha.


----------



## slough

Threads like this remind me why I lose a little more passion to duck hunt, especially to field hunt, every year. Spending $100 to scout and maybe find a field and maybe half the time get permission or getting up to race to an unposted field at 2AM and then half the time have someone show up right before shooting time and sour your hunt isn't all that appealing as I get into my 30s.


----------



## FLOYD

slough said:


> Threads like this remind me why I lose a little more passion to duck hunt, especially to field hunt, every year. Spending $100 to scout and maybe find a field and maybe half the time get permission or getting up to race to an unposted field at 2AM and then half the time have someone show up right before shooting time and sour your hunt isn't all that appealing as I get into my 30s.


x1000!!!


----------



## tilley

Wow hard to believe all the competition. Everything I read is we need to recruit hunters more and more at any cost as no one is hunting anymore. Youth seasons. left handed early seasons, etc etc. yet you guys are all fighting over the same spot. Wouldn't think you would even hear another hunter. Pretty sad situation apparently.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I got beat to a field twice last weekend. Fortunately I had 3 or 4 backup fields. Unfortunately they were only good for geese and not ducks and geese like the field I wanted to be in. I'm not above setting up in a field that has not had birds in it that is 1/2 mile from the field I got beat to. Once those birds get shot at they will be looking for somewhere else to go and you can usually scratch out a few. Some guys just don't plan to give themselves any options.......... There was one time last year when I ended up in my 4th choice field because I got beat to 3 others...... In my area birds will generally cycle back to a field that they had been using and were chased off of or simply quit using. So even if that field isn't being actively used it is almost always a good backup field.


----------



## DuckZone

I understand the entire story but the big question here is, Isn't hunting about making new friends and enjoying what mother nature has provided us with? I understand that everyone has there own style of hunting but why can't that be combined so all parties have a good time. In this case I would have asked if they cared to join us, if not then well their loss. I certainly would not have a problem letting someone hunt with me. DZ


----------



## Duckngoose

I wish you had left the picture up.

It's a shame that inconsiderate idiots like that are running around, and they certainly deserve to be called out in public. Which state were they from??


----------



## Duckngoose

DuckZone said:


> I understand the entire story but the big question here is, Isn't hunting about making new friends and enjoying what mother nature has provided us with? I understand that everyone has there own style of hunting but why can't that be combined so all parties have a good time. In this case I would have asked if they cared to join us, if not then well their loss. I certainly would not have a problem letting someone hunt with me. DZ


If you think this, then you're the type that does this sort of junk.


----------



## prairie hunter

slough said:


> Threads like this remind me why I lose a little more passion to duck hunt, especially to field hunt, every year. Spending $100 to scout and maybe find a field and maybe half the time get permission or getting up to race to an unposted field at 2AM and then half the time have someone show up right before shooting time and sour your hunt isn't all that appealing as I get into my 30s.


Try pushing 50 with that crap. *To that end this was all going on 10 years ago, 20 years ago and 30 years ago* ... especially in core refuge areas or on the weekends. From 18 - 40 - I accepted it as part of the "game", but to be honest I never slept well even when fields were posted (because some landowners just say yes to all) ... I could only chill down a little when the first birds laid dead in the field and no one else managed to push in on us.

One thing about the times say 20 years ago was you almost always had 2 or 3 viable options and not just one field scouted out. Sometimes what you though was option #3 turned out to be stellar and the guys who took your #1 field saw little return the next morning ... it is hunting.


----------



## prairie hunter

I wasn't always perfectly nice ...

15 years ago a G/O moved into one area we really liked and was paying HS kids to sleep in unposted fields. Give him credit I guess cause it was the only way he would have ever been there first. It was windy and the geese had to fly through a pasture. We simple pass shot the Canada geese as they left the lake ... killed our 9 and changed the flight pattern for the morning ... Oh well. They were blanked and roost undisturbed.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Buck25 said:


> NoDak1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what's spinning my head was that it's not posted and they were 250 yds away? That's 2 1/2 football fields away! Hey fox I plan on hunting this weekend so give me a 20 mile radius of where you'll be so I don't end up ruining your hunt and become forum famous!
> 
> 
> 
> next time you find a hot feed give me a shout. Il come setup 250 yards down wind of u. Since its nbd to set up 250 yards away.
Click to expand...

So how close am I allowed to hunt to another group? 300yards? At least 500yds? 250 yards away in a separate field ? You guys making a big deal about this are ruining hunting. Being greedy and tying up all the land and robbing other hunters of great opportunities is just sad. This sport is getting ruined by big money and it's only amater of time before this will be a rich man only sport.

I have been on both sides of this situation with the exception of being in the proximity of another group without disrupting their hunt by being downwind catching the bypassing birds. I think I have only been burned a few times so I don't get too worked up if it happens. Heck most of the time we have hunted with a complete other party with great success.

Sometimes I wish other hunters would come talk to me if I beat them. This year I had an awesome field and was all alone. These hunters came over the hill, saw me and left. I really wish I could have shared that field with 8 dudes that day but they never came up to me. Some of you will realize one day there is more to hunting that slaying limits ...


----------



## sobhunter10

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Buck25

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoDak1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what's spinning my head was that it's not posted and they were 250 yds away? That's 2 1/2 football fields away! Hey fox I plan on hunting this weekend so give me a 20 mile radius of where you'll be so I don't end up ruining your hunt and become forum famous!
> 
> 
> 
> next time you find a hot feed give me a shout. Il come setup 250 yards down wind of u. Since its nbd to set up 250 yards away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how close am I allowed to hunt to another group? 300yards? At least 500yds? 250 yards away in a separate field ? You guys making a big deal about this are ruining hunting. Being greedy and tying up all the land and robbing other hunters of great opportunities is just sad. This sport is getting ruined by big money and it's only amater of time before this will be a rich man only sport.
> 
> I have been on both sides of this situation with the exception of being in the proximity of another group without disrupting their hunt by being downwind catching the bypassing birds. I think I have only been burned a few times so I don't get too worked up if it happens. Heck most of the time we have hunted with a complete other party with great success.
> 
> Sometimes I wish other hunters would come talk to me if I beat them. This year I had an awesome field and was all alone. These hunters came over the hill, saw me and left. I really wish I could have shared that field with 8 dudes that day but they never came up to me. Some of you will realize one day there is more to hunting that slaying limits ...
Click to expand...

I am ruining hunting because i don't want hunters to set up right next to each other in the same field? :-?

Apparently i am fighting a losing battle here. Clearly it is no surprise why people do this. Every one thinks it is the right thing to do! 
heck from now on i'l just sleep in and let every one set up. Then i can find where to cut them off an hour before day break. Il tell them its "ok" read the forums on nodak. This is the proper way to hunt now!


----------



## Buck25

team flight stoppers - hit me up next time you got a hot feed. I'l come set up in the same field as you. Its no big deal anyways doesn't affect your hunt!
Don't be greedy now! inbox me.


----------



## DuckZone

Duckngoose said:


> DuckZone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the entire story but the big question here is, Isn't hunting about making new friends and enjoying what mother nature has provided us with? I understand that everyone has there own style of hunting but why can't that be combined so all parties have a good time. In this case I would have asked if they cared to join us, if not then well their loss. I certainly would not have a problem letting someone hunt with me. DZ
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this, then you're the type that does this sort of junk.
Click to expand...

Really! I do all of my hunting out of state in Missouri. The places I hunt have had people on it before I got there. Even though I have permission I let them be and found another place. It's called being respectful. Maybe you should try that sometime.


----------



## michigandakotan

I have had it happen to me and its absolutely not ok. I actually had permission to a posted field this year but it was not posted very well (definitely not a legal posting). I was beat to the field and I had a brief conversation with the guys and they told me they never saw the sign. I decided to be respectful and move along. Its absolutely not ok to just setup next to someone. Everyone knows it ruins hunts. There is no legal law on how far away you should be from each other. Its more like a moral code. Its about respect and a lot of people just do not have it. I would rather have guys ask to hunt with me. If i think we can hide extra guys we will join up if not move along. Do to others what you would like done to you. Its pretty simple guys.


----------



## blhunter3

There is a law. Impeding on a hunt. I have used it before and am not scared to do it again.


----------



## fox412

I would like to help clear up this post. The guy that did this(the owner of the truck) did see this post and sent me a personal message and apologized for what he and his hunting partners did. He was respectful and polite and I do feel that his apology was legitimate, and that is why I removed the pics. It doesn't excuse what he did nor does it make it right and I do hope that he has enough integrity to live up to his word when he stated that he would not do something like that again. I hope that a lesson was learned. I would like to add that this happened in a quarter section barley field. So when some where talking about being in a huge field that wasn't the situation in this particular case.

Merry Christmas


----------

